# Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale​*
Nach einem Bericht der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung hat der Hallenser Nick Härtling kürzlich an der Saale zwischen Brachwitz und Lettin einen Waller von 2,20 m Länge als "Beifang" gehakt, gelandet und wieder zurück gesetzt.


http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekre...ter-wels-aus-der-saale,20640778,33765794.html

Der Fänger berichtete auch schon bei uns im Forum:


nixone23 schrieb:


> WAHNSINN 2.0!!!
> Heute kam es ganz dicke...
> Beim feierabendlichen Spinnangeln auf Zander an er Saale fing ich diesen dicken Wels als Beifang. Nach ca. 40min Drill, welcher absolut grenzwertig war, konnte ich den Wels mit viel Glück an Land bekommen! Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen. Das Maßband zeigte 2.20m an und geschätzte 80kg. Dann wurde mir bewusst, was gerade für ein Brocken vor mir liegt und das mit einer Zanderrute! Einfach verrückt dieses Jahr ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Du hast das Foto machen  vergessen zu erwähnen.  :q

Ich warte nun auf den Shitstorm.....konnte der Fisch nicht im oder direkt am Wasser abgehakt werden?  Warum musste er soweit aufs Land gezogen werden?

Der Angler sieht ziemlich frisch aus. 

:q:#2::g


*ich geh mal besser...wieder..* :q


----------



## Revilo62 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, dass er Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt,mit den bestenEmpfehlungen von P....
Sie lernen nicht dazu und wahrscheinlich auch nie aus
ich sag da nur - MEDIENGEILHEIT -

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, dass er Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt,mit den bestenEmpfehlungen von P....
> Sie lernen nicht dazu und wahrscheinlich auch nie aus
> ich sag da nur - MEDIENGEILHEIT -
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das auch...#6


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Wurde doch gerade erst wieder nen mediengeiler Wallerfänger verknackt zu 300€, und davor auch schon unzählige Angler.

Der wird noch zu hören bekommen, defintiv. Natürlich kommen die großen Fische nicht in den Topf... aber das muss man der Presse doch nicht erzählen. Meine Güte, wie doof man sein muss.


----------



## WUTZ82 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Natürlich wünscht man dem Fänger zuerst ein Petri Heil.

Naja was jetzt kommt ist ja klar.
Wie kann man nur so geil auf Aufmerksamkeit sein und das dann auch noch so dämlich das niederschreiben zu lassen.
Warum klemmt er sich denn die Aussage nicht was mit dem Fisch passiert ist.

Leider Gottes muss ich sagen Dummheit muss bestraft werden. Und aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Zuerst den nackten Hintern an die laufende Kreissäge halten und hernach jammern, dass einem eine zweite Kimme verpasst wurde. Der dunkle Teil meiner Seele gönnt solchen Posern den zwangsläufigen Ärger. Der helle Teil bedauert ihre Dummheit!


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Wer sagt das die Medien das genauso wiedergeben wie er das sagte?

Mittlerweile hat jede Dorfzeitung mitbekommen wie man sowas Pro und Contra "verkauft".

Nach und Richten..die Nachrichten.... Nach-Richten... |rolleyes

#h


----------



## WUTZ82 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer sagt das die Medien das genauso wiedergeben wie er das sagte?
> 
> Mittlerweile hat jede Dorfzeitung mitbekommen wie man sowas Pro und Contra "verkauft".
> 
> ...


 
Das ist natürlich ein echt schlagkräftiges Argument 
|gutenach


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein echt schlagkräftiges Argument
> |gutenach


 
Ich glaub halt nicht mehr alles was man uns erzählt,guck mal raus in die Welt was abgeht...kann ja jeder erzählen und schreiben was er will.

Das Netz steht voll und jeder schreibt und sagt was anderes,wem kann ich jetzt glauben?

Mittlerweile ist es ja soweit das im Amt stehende dir versprechen geben und für dich als Angler ""kämpfen"".

Und 3 Wochen später trinken sie mit feinden Bier und Korn und fallen Leuten den sie was vor 3 Wochen versprachen in Rücken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99663&page=1386


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Na da guck an, dann kann ich das oben im Startposting gleich einfügen.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

edit://


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

So und nun warten wir auf die Anzeige von Peta.

Ein Foto?  #6#q


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Petri zum prächtigen "Beifang". Da hast du mächtig Glück gehabt den Brocken auszudrillen und zu landen. Das muss man erst mal schaffen.#6


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Na da sag ich dickes Petri.#6
Warum  eigendlich immer Rum Maulen.?
Wir als Angler sind doch sowieso schon mit PETRA verlobt mit und ohne Bilder.....:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



phirania schrieb:


> Wir als Angler sind doch sowieso schon mit PETRA verlobt mit und ohne Bilder.....:q



Bääh..diese "Braut" und ihre Ansichten,kann man(n) sich nicht einmal schönsaufen[emoji21]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

@Thomas: Tue dem jungen Mann einen Gefallen und nimm die Fotos 2 und 3 aus dem Forum. Ich halte anderenfalls jede Wette um 100 €, dass er in den kommenden Wochen Post vom Staatsanwalt bekommt.


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> @Thomas: Tue dem jungen Mann einen Gefallen und nimm die Fotos 2 und 3 aus dem Forum. Ich halte anderenfalls jede Wette um 100 €, dass er in den kommenden Wochen Post vom Staatsanwalt bekommt.


 
Schleichender Sieg.........

2007 gab es hier täglich etliche geile fotos von fetten fischen...seit 3-4 J. kuschen wir lieber......


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

bidde aufhören mit diesem "vorauseilendem Gehorsam" der ja eh`so nicht gegeben ist. Gab letzten oder vorletzten Sommer im_* Tübinger!*_ Stadtwasser beim Aalangeln auch einen beinahe fast so großen Waller der auch zurück durfte..trotz Anlandepflicht kam da wohl nix  ...
In diesem Sinne: Dicker Fisch & Dickes Petri!!!

Hier der Link:http://www.tagblatt.de/Nachrichten/...inen-riesigen-Wels-aus-dem-Neckar-112315.html


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Hat wohl meine Antwort verschluckt  


Würde gerne mal die Reaktion div. Gangs sehen wenn Tante Petra gegen die handgreiflich würde wegen zb. Des tragens von tierhauten.

Lederjacken und Hosen.

Aber die greifen nur die an , die schlechte Lobby, äääh ich meine Verbände haben.

Ömas, Menschen die es friert oder zb. Angler.

Also ich würde es gerne mal sehen


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Dickes Petri #6

Zu  den Bildern    |sagnix


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



gründler schrieb:


> Schleichender Sieg.........
> 
> 2007 gab es hier täglich etliche geile fotos von fetten fischen...seit 3-4 J. kuschen wir lieber......



Ich habe bewusst nicht vom 1. Foto gesprochen. 

 Man muss übrigens natürlich nicht "kuschen" und kann hoffen, mit "nur" 300 € plus Anwaltskosten davonzukommen. Denn wie vor Gericht im Anzeigefall entschieden wird, wenn sich der Angler neben dem lebenden Fisch liegend fotografieren lässt, ist absolut klar.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



glavoc schrieb:


> bidde aufhören mit diesem "vorauseilendem Gehorsam" der ja eh`so nicht gegeben ist. Gab letzten oder vorletzten Sommer im_* Tübinger!*_ Stadtwasser beim Aalangeln auch einen beinahe fast so großen Waller der auch zurück durfte..trotz Anlandepflicht kam da wohl nix  ...
> In diesem Sinne: Dicker Fisch & Dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Hier der Link:http://www.tagblatt.de/Nachrichten/...inen-riesigen-Wels-aus-dem-Neckar-112315.html



Du verstehst es auch nicht oder?
Das C&R ist doch nicht das Problem.
Das Problem sind die 2- 3 Fotos mit den verschiedenen Posen Angler Küsschen..Angler liegt daneben etc..
Seit ihr eigentlich alle am Pennen?

Das Forum ist öffentlich. Wenn hier besagte Personen mitlesen und diese Fotos sehen.......Kopie..Anzeige..Staatsanwalt..Anzeige Tierquälerei...Fisch nicht unmittelbar zurück gesetzt....Angler und Fisch posieren für Fotos. Bäm.
300 Euro aufwärts.

Tja..gründler...so ist die Zeit heute.
Selbst die LV fallen einem bei solchen Fotos in den Rücken...man muss sich halt anpassen.


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Der fänger hat die Bilder im Saale trööt hier im AB hochgeladen und Thomas hat das überrnommen.

Wenn der fänger meint er traut sich das,dann frag ich mich warum andere Angler das als Negativ sehen.

Merkt hier keiner das die mehr und mehr Land gewinnen nur weil wir zu allem Ja und Armen sagen.

Bald fordern dann hier die ersten keine bilder mehr von fischen,danach dann nur noch bilder ohne lebende Maden und Würmer am Haken und danach nur noch das Wasser knipsen bloß nicht irgendwas mit Angeln......


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



gründler schrieb:


> Der fänger hat die Bilder im Saale trööt hier im AB hochgeladen und Thomas hat das überrnommen.
> 
> Wenn der fänger meint er traut sich das,dann frag ich mich warum andere Angler das als Negativ sehen.
> 
> ...



Sicherlich hast Du da nicht Unrecht.
Wenn der Kollege eine Anzeige bewusst in Kauf nimmt....er kann tun und lassen was er möchte.

Mir schien es aber so, das ihm und anderen nicht bewusst war um was es geht. Nämlich nicht um C&R, nicht ums Anleinen an sich..


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso hier alle so Angst haben vor eventuellen rechtlichen Schritten gegen den Fänger.
Ich zitiere einen Ausschnitt aus dem Artikel: 

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken und sinngemäß zitieren]

Ich sehe keinerlei Grundlage für eine Klage. Nur, weil der Fänger gerne in Holland seine kapitalen Fänge zurücksetzt ist das doch keine Straftat.
Und über den Verbleib des "Riesenwels" wird nicht ein Wort verloren. Sicher wurde er, wie es das Tierschutzgesetz fordert, sinnvoll verwertet. :m


Petri von mir!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso hier alle so Angst haben vor eventuellen rechtlichen Schritten gegen den Fänger.
> Ich zitiere einen Ausschnitt aus dem Artikel:
> 
> [edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken und sinngemäß zitieren]
> ...



Es geht um die Fotos 2 und 3, nicht um das Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Was spricht dagegen seinen Fisch zu küssen?
Im Artikel steht ja nicht, dass er zurückgesetzt wurde.
Ich nehme also an, der Fisch wurde gesetzeskonform abgeschlagen und hat seinen Kuss postmortem erhalten. Alles rechtens #6


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen seinen Fisch zu küssen?
> Im Artikel steht ja nicht, dass er zurückgesetzt wurde.
> Ich nehme also an, der Fisch wurde gesetzeskonform abgeschlagen und hat seinen Kuss postmortem erhalten. Alles rechtens #6




Hast Du Dein Zitat nicht gelesen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen seinen Fisch zu küssen?
> Im Artikel steht ja nicht, dass er zurückgesetzt wurde.
> Ich nehme also an, der Fisch wurde gesetzeskonform abgeschlagen und hat seinen Kuss postmortem erhalten. Alles rechtens #6



Selbst ich als Nichtbiologe weise jedem nach, dass der Fisch auf den Fotos lebt.

 Hab aber keinen Bock mehr auf die weitere Diskussion zu dem Thema. Manche Erfahrungen muss man offensichtlich persönlich machen.


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso hier alle so Angst haben vor eventuellen rechtlichen Schritten gegen den Fänger.
> Ich zitiere einen Ausschnitt aus dem Artikel:
> 
> [edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken und sinngemäß zitieren]
> ...


 
Ich zietire dann auch mal aus dem Artikel wenn du ihn anscheinend nicht richtig gelesen hast. 

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken und sinngemäß zitieren]

Wie zum Teufel kommst du auf Holland?


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Weil die Zeitung den Satz so formuliert hat, als wäre es sein *grundsätzliches* Verhalten und es eben nicht konkret auf diesen einen Fisch bezogen hat.
Er hat nämlich (bewusst oder unbewusst) alles richtig gemacht, als er die Fotos von dem gerade eben abgeschlagenen und noch nicht abgestochenen Wels gemacht hat, bevor er ihn dann waidgerecht verwertete :m
Oder findet jemand irgendeinen Beweis gegen ihn, dass es nicht genau so war?
Da dank Photoshop selbst manche hässlichen Gänse aussehen wie Supermodells, sehen selbst tote Fische oft aus wie lebendig.

Schön, dass er unser Forum mit solchen Kunstwerken von Fotos bereichert, und noch schöner, dass er, so wie viele andere auch, sich dabei nicht von den Spinnern dieser Welt aus der Ruhe bringen lässt.


----------



## wusel345 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage? Wie schlägt man so einen Riesenfisch ab? Betäubt man ihn durch einen Schlag mit einem, aus einem Zaun heraus gerissenen, Holzpfosten und mit welchem Trumm von einem Messer sticht man ihn ab? Eventuell ginge doch auch erschießen durch einen Jagdaufseher oder?

Ich habe noch nie einen solchen Fisch gefangen und stände ziemlich blöd da.


----------



## Kay63 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ich sehne mich nach den Zeiten zurück, wo man gesagt hätte: Toller Fisch, Petri!


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Hi, nen anständiger Priest, meiner ist so ca. 40cm und oben ca. 4cm im Druchmesser, dazu den "Mut" den auch angemessen einzusetzen. Messer muss nicht sonderlich groß sein, mein immer-dabei-Messer hat eine Klingenlänge von 10cm, das reichte bisher immer, wobei einige cm mehr nicht schaden.

Grüße JK


----------



## wusel345 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ja, die Zeiten waren schon klasse, als man dem Fänger ein ehrliches "Petri" wünschte. Gibts aber heute auch noch. Sehe ich bei meinem Angelkollegen. 

Aber die ganzen Diskussionen um wenn und aber wären nicht gegeben, wenn der/die Fänger einfach still vor sich hin happy wären über ihren Fang und es nur guten Kollegen erzählen würden. Sollte ich jemals so einen Fisch fangen wird er weder in der Zeitung noch in irgendwelchen anderen Medien zu sehen sein. Ich freue mich für mich. Das reicht mir.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich, dass ein Foto davon ins AB kommt, sollte es mir je vergönnt sein, so ein Monster zu fangen. :m


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Petri zu dem Fisch...

 ...und natürlich würde ich auch *ein* Foto des Fanges einstellen.
 Wo kommen wir denn hin? Man ist doch stolz auf seinen Fang und will den anderen doch auch Stoff für anglerische Träume geben #6


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Petri zu dem g3ilen Fisch:vik::vik:


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Diskussionen um wenn und aber wären nicht gegeben, wenn der/die Fänger einfach still vor sich hin happy wären über ihren Fang und es nur guten Kollegen erzählen würden. Sollte ich jemals so einen Fisch fangen wird er weder in der Zeitung noch in irgendwelchen anderen Medien zu sehen sein. Ich freue mich für mich. Das reicht mir.


Aber genau dazu ist doch ein solches Forum da, andere an der Freude über seinen Fang und insbesondere bei besonderen Fängen teilhaben zu lassen.

Wenn wir aufhören unsere Fangbilder zu posten haben die Angelgegner bereits ein großes Etappenziel erreicht.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Also Honeyball halt mal bitte den Ball flach.

Meine Einstellung zu Fotos sollte mittlerweile aus anderen Beiträgen bekannt sein.

Aber es ist doch verkehrte Welt. Da wird in einem anderen Beitrag über einen Welsangler der den Fisch für ein Foto über Nacht anleint extrem geschimpft, höhere Strafen gefordert etc..
Und hier wird ein Welsangler mit Fotos (Fotosession) auf Grund seines Fang des Lebens bejubelt?
Mit Kommentaren wie ..: Der wurde ja nicht angleint, Foto machen ist ja nicht verboten blablabla...C&R blablabla

Die Intension warum Angler auf Grund von Anleinen, Fotografieren etc. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft angezeigt werden scheint bei einigen nicht angekommen zu sein.

Und ja..bei dieser Fotosession kommt mir als Befürworter von Fotos auch *leicht* die Galle hoch.

Und ganz ehrlich...die Photoshop Geschichte wird Dir kein Staatsanwalt und Richter glauben. Da wird dann mal schnell der Rechner beschlagnahmt...na wo ist denn Photoshop installiert etc.

Nene, so manchem Karpfenangler sind genau solche Fotos ...zum Verhängnis geworden.

Ich weiss aber schon wie die Resonanz hier ist wenn der Kollege auf Grund seiner Fotos verknackt wird.

Selber Schuld, Dummkopf, hätte höher ausfallen sollen..etc. etc.

Sorry..mir fehlt ein klein wenig auf Grund der ganze Thematik ums Angeln das Verständnis für solch ein Handeln bzw. eher für solch eine Veröffentlichung in diesem Ausmass.
Fehlte noch die Clownsmütze für den Wels.

Wie gesagt, ich bin pro Foto, pro C&R...aber mit Respekt vor dem Fisch.
Die sieht sicherlich bei jedem Angler anders aus.


----------



## Kurbel (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

In Post 36 hat einer einen 40 cm langen und auch den Mut ihn angemessen einzusetzen.Bravo Tatü tata.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Selbst ich als Nichtbiologe weise jedem nach, dass der Fisch auf den Fotos lebt.



Hier ist deine Chance:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312652


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Kurbel schrieb:


> In Post 36 hat einer einen 40 cm langen und auch den Mut ihn angemessen einzusetzen.Bravo Tatü tata.



gemeldet :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hier ist deine Chance:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312652



Schon kommentiert.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Petri, toller Fisch!

Ich schließe mich ansonsten aber den Ausführungen von sharpo an und befürchte ebenfalls leider, dass wir das Wartezimmer bis zu einer Reaktion nicht lange belegen müssen.

Die Mitteilung erfahren wir dann ja sicher aus der Presse!


----------



## Darket (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Finde es deprimierend, dass das beherrschende Thema zu diesem Fisch eventuelle juristische Konsequenzen sind. Klar kann man über die Fotos geteilter Meinung sein, aber für mich spricht daraus die fassungslose Freude des Fängers über diesen Wahnsinnsfisch. Da macht man sich über bestimmte Sachen wahrscheinlich wenig Gedanken und ich kann es verstehen. Insofern einfach nur ein fettes Petri und meinen Respekt gepaart mit einer Spur Neid an den Fänger.


----------



## Ladi74 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Hallo,
absoluter Brummer! Glückwunsch!

Hab eben nochmal in der Gewässerordnung des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt nachgelesen.
Eine Entnahmepflicht besteht nicht! Außer Welse werden in einem stehenden Gewässer unter 10ha gefangen!
C&R ist demzufolge erlaubt.

Nur mal so nebenbei (nicht auf den Wels bezogen).
Es ist auch das hältern maßiger Fische erlaubt! Der Setzkescher muss nur geeignet sein. 
Für fließende Gewässer, wie die Saale, sind Setzkescher tabu.


Wie hier mal jemand geschrieben hat, 16Länder 16verschiedene Gesetze....

Schönes WE!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Triebfeder für die ganze Diskusion blanker Neid ist.
Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger


----------



## wusel345 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei vielen Kollegen wirklich Neid ist. Vielleicht ist es einfach Misstrauen der Obrigkeit und Justizia gegenüber. Man weiß nie, wer gerade richtet.
Davon abgesehen gönne ich jedem den Fisch seines Lebens. Ich hatte ihn noch nicht, gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale*

Moin,

Neid wäre es bei mir def. nicht,

ich würde lieber einen 70er Zander fangen und mitnehmen, als einen 1,80er Rheinwaller, der mit Schadstoff belastet ungenießbar ist, am viel zu leichten ( Zander ) Gerät , plattzudrillen.

Bei mir gäbe es wahrscheinlich auch gar kein Foto.

Aber meine Einstellung is´ ja auch absonderlich....:m

R.S.


----------

